# drinking tea/green tea/white tea



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I like some of the new bottled teas they have out now. I started drinking this new white tea and raspberry flavor and it's pretty good. Especially when you are really thirsty. It's much better for you than soft drinks and has very good health benefits. It helps protect against cancers and heart disease. So one of my goals is to start drinking more tea. I like black tea best but I'm branching out to white tea.  

If you are drinking too many soft drinks, try drinking a little tea because it's more satisfying than cola drinks. Also avoid caffeine in most of those types of drinks. Try to stick with decaff as it will have less affect on the nerves. I am currently looking into more on herbal teas.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate the taste of tea tho  sucks cause it's really good for you. I love snapple iced tea tho


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

If I could, I'd live on green tea. It's got just enough caffeine to keep me going and tastes awesome! I've tried white tea and it's okay... I guess I just like the taste of green tea better :stu


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

you get used to it really fast

peach flavored green tea is great


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Green tea is great. I usually make a thermos full in the morning before work and drink it throughout the day. My favorite variety is Japanese sencha (looseleaf) tea I get at the Asian market. It has kind of a sweet aftertaste, much different than the bitter tasting stuff you can buy at the grocery store. Matcha powdered green tea is good too but more expensive. I drink it once in awhile for special occasions and use the sencha as my everyday tea. I've been meaning to try white tea too but I keep forgetting about it whenever I'm at the store.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I tried Green Tea and liked it. But it hyped my up so bad I almost went to the emergency room, EGADS! The white teas are interesting because they are so subtle. Me like subtle.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i like the lipton diet green tea stuff. it is really good. my favorite flavor is the citrus flavored one. not sure if it is as healthy as the packets but it tastes much better in my opinion and it is sweetened with splenda, not sugar so it has less calories.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I bought lipton red tea, it is some spicy but not as much as chai. Red teas is also called rooibos tea. Nice flavour.

jenky


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

jenkydora said:


> I bought lipton red tea, it is some spicy but not as much as chai. Red teas is also called rooibos tea. Nice flavour.
> 
> jenky


I like both red and chai but I have to be in a certain mood for them. Plain ol' green tea, for me, is best.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Green Tea...
It keeps you Calm...


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

I hear ya.. I drank that Raspberry White Tea almost non-stop while on vacation last week, it's very good!


----------



## Anntrenton (Jul 20, 2010)

*Drinking Green Tea*

I started drinking green tea when I gave up coffee, and loved how refreshing it felt to drink in the morning compared to the gluggy feeling I felt after a big cup of coffee. And green tea is widely known as a healthier alternative because of its extremely high levels of antioxidants. But one thing about green tea is concerning me a lot - its caffeine content. But the good news is caffeine can help stimulate circulation and metabolism via the central nervous system. All in all, green tea is not only a great source of antioxidants but is also beneficial to your health.


----------



## anide (Jul 21, 2010)

There are so many good green, black and white teas. I can't get enough of them. If you are looking for a spot with a ginormous selection, I like the Upton Tea Company. I love the Young Hyson and Chun Mee Moon Palace Green Teas. Subtle, not as strong as the Senchas.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I drink a **** load of black tea everyday and I heard it's not that good so I'm switching to green tea. I hate the taste though.

btw, try black tea with a couple of fresh mint leaves and rock sugar and I promise you will be hooked.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Although, I read in the newspaper one day that they've discovered a lot of antioxidants in coffee, too. I love coffee (black), I love iced tea, and I love freshly brewed green tea. I don't so much like the bottled tea drinks.


----------



## ShylybutSmiley (Aug 4, 2010)

Green tea is my favourite too! I had an iced Nestea Green Tea and that tasted alright. So did Gingerale's Green Tea.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

My favorite is Jasmine Green tea. 

Upon initially trying it, I was a bit put off by the idea of drinking flowers. Many sips later though, I simply can't get enough of the stuff. It's lovely and I recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yerba Mate tea made me want to yell out in the lecture hall. I got sooo jumpy and over excited


----------



## jxtengyue (Sep 2, 2010)

Green tea for antioxidant, anti cardiovascular disease.
Oolong tea for weight loss.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I've always loved green tea, usually iced.

Some new favorites is the super fruit (blueberry and some other tasty berry) that lipton makes, iced. I'm starting to like the decaffeinated tea too. Caffeine just makes me feel, ugh sometimes. I drank some Peach Celestial Seasonings while I was sick, and man that stuff made me feel great. It was my version of a sleeping pill. Tastes awesome too.

Plus I have been drinking this stuff since like 2000, and I hardly ever seem to get sick. Just recently had a cough for the first time in nearly a decade. When I do get sick, I usually recover within a few days.

Also try light brown sugar, instead of white.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't like drinking tea, but I do take green tea capsules. I only bought weak ones equivalent to ~1 cup though, because I've heard the stronger ones are tough on your liver. Just being cautious :yes

Coffee is awesome, though. I could drink that all day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of tea but I've been drinking it for it's health benefits, I buy Pomegranate Raspberry Green Tea and put a little cinnamon or honey in it for added flavor.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Anxiety75 said:


> I like some of the new bottled teas they have out now. I started drinking this new white tea and raspberry flavor and it's pretty good. Especially when you are really thirsty. It's much better for you than soft drinks and has very good health benefits. It helps protect against cancers and heart disease. So one of my goals is to start drinking more tea. I like black tea best but I'm branching out to white tea.
> 
> If you are drinking too many soft drinks, try drinking a little tea because it's more satisfying than cola drinks. Also avoid caffeine in most of those types of drinks. Try to stick with decaff as it will have less affect on the nerves. I am currently looking into more on herbal teas.


 Arizona green tea
2-3 cups when i have some

only sometimes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought some Chai tea bags. 

They're fookin delightful altogether. Whats up with this bottled tea stuff? Go boil some water you lazy bums!


----------



## Mr K (Aug 18, 2010)

Loose Clipper green tea is great, I've been drinking it for years now. On top of the health benefits it just has a great mild refreshing taste and is energising but with no crash like coffee..

If you like black or oolong tea the taste is similar (it's the same plant)


----------



## theloner (Jun 4, 2007)

> One thing to note. Bottled green tea is a lot less concentrated than actual green tea. It is still green tea, but there's a lot less of it in there than if you were to make a cup of green tea.


I was just about to point out the same. The FDA has recently issued warnings to companies making dubious health claims with their commercial green tea drinks. While reaching for bottled green tea might be better than reaching for a soda, the bottled stuff in no way compares to the kind you brew yourself. 
http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/news/20100823/bottled-tea-health-or-hype?src=RSS_PUBLIC
_"Consumers understand very well the concept of the health benefits from drinking tea or consuming other tea products," says Shiming Li, PhD, of the New Jersey-based life sciences company WellGen Inc. "However, there is a huge gap between the perception that tea consumption is healthy and the actual amount of the healthful nutrients -- polyphenols -- found in bottled tea beverages. Our analysis of tea beverages found that the polyphenol content is extremely low." _

That said, I frequently drink green tea with honey, though I sometimes overdo it and get all jittery as a result. I will also mix the green with the white (white is purported to be even more beneficial). I definitely have a preference for the former, as the latter is too bitter for my liking. Hence, drinking the two together.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Plus they often have sugar or corn syrup. I heard that some have as much or more carbs than in sodas. Read the labels. In the morning, I drink loose chinese tea I picked up when traveling or barry's gold with milk. Coffee's (watch out for espresso drinks) nice as an afternoon pickmeup. Of course, after all thus healthy stuff, today, I pounded a beer and scarfed an order of fries. Hypocrite


----------



## Bigheadmonkeyboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Chamomile tea with Manuka honey. I swear to god! x


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I bought some Chai tea bags.
> 
> They're fookin delightful altogether. Whats up with this bottled tea stuff? Go boil some water you lazy bums!


I don't like regular tea, but chai is awesome, especially the vanilla kind! It smells soooooo good! They even have chai green tea.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I don't like regular tea, but chai is awesome, especially the vanilla kind! It smells soooooo good! They even have chai green tea.


Mmm. I do love Chai tea. I wonder if they have bags of it to just brew yourself? I haven't looked into that!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

wjc75225 said:


> Mmm. I do love Chai tea. I wonder if they have bags of it to just brew yourself? I haven't looked into that!


They do. I usually buy the Bigelow brand, it's available in most supermarkets.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> They do. I usually buy the Bigelow brand, it's available in most supermarkets.


Awesome! I'll have to check it out! Thanks.


----------

